# Not a game call project from a while back



## James (Jun 24, 2014)

Here is a train I made a couple years ago for a Christmas present. The engine and tender was around 3 ft long, the tracks 4 ft long, and everyone thinks I only make noise makers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks good. Lots of patience

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2014)

Trains are noisemakers...lol

Looks good! Woo wooo

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 24, 2014)

Wow, very nice work on that !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GARRYSWF (Jun 25, 2014)

That is truely some nice work, haven't had a chance to look around to much on this forum but i will be looking into your game calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 25, 2014)

Wow, that is a nice engine and tender. Took a while, I am sure but the time paid off. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 26, 2014)

Holy Cow James  Thats awesome. How many hours go into something like that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James (Jun 26, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Holy Cow James  Thats awesome. How many hours go into something like that?


Close to 40 hours. The only thing I did't make on it are the two barrels on the back of the engine, and the small pipes along the boiler.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 26, 2014)

Super nice, a man of many talents!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## soljax (Jul 24, 2014)

That's absolutely beautiful. Nice work.


----------

